# Call me lurker no more.



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey everybody! Just thought I'd drop a note. Three years since I first scared a TOT so bad she wouldn't get out of her mom's car. I'm finally out of the coffin. I've been lurking quite a few of your websites (village haunt, dead end, hauntproject, monsterlist, etc. for a while, but didn't really come across the forum until after the big night. We call it that around here because every time I say the "H" word inside my house it costs me a quarter. The garage is okay, just not in the house. lol. Ironically the jar gets emptied into the prop fund monthly by my wife.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You've come to the right place for "H" talk and ideas.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! Glad you could come out of hiding.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great idea on the Halloween jar and welcome aboard!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome BoysinBoo


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard. It's nice to meet you. Man, if it cost me a quarter every time I said the H word, I could easily buy a new boat..hehehe. I'm sure you'll find lots of great people on here to share your obsession.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, Stay awhile.

I like the "H" Jar


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Halloween, Halloween, Halloween, Halloween........ I'll send you a buck in the mail.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!! 

You're in great company here! There are lots of talented people who love to share information!!!!!

Jump on in and oh, we LOVE pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Does "All Hallow's Eve" count? Glad you came out of the light, where we can see you..........


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey there "lurker no more"! Welcome to the family!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home BIB.



> Man, if it cost me a quarter every time I said the H word, I could easily buy a new boat


No Trish, he didn't mean the word you always use...............


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Ghostess said:


> Hey there "lurker no more"! Welcome to the family!


lol, Ghostess, you beat me to it.

Welcome to the family!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello BoysinBoo and Welcome to HauntForum!!*


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

greetings and salutations! yeah, i hear your pain. I'm in danger of being hit with a half finished skeleton if i even LOOK like i'm in the mood to build.let me tell ya, a wooden eyeball can be quite ballistic...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well better late than never welcome boysinboo


----------

